# Transférer mes contacts de IPhone à IPad



## Danyhio (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir
Ceci est mon premier message sur le forum. Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un IPad Air, et je voudrais transférer mes contacts et mes notes de iPhone vers mon IPad, mais, je ne sais pas faire
Merci d'avance, et bonne soirée 
Dany


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Novembre 2013)

Tu n'as rien à faire.
Tes contacts vont se synchroniser automatiquement entre tes appareils via le compte iCloud que tu as créé avec ton iPhone et que tu as renseigné en paramétrant ton iPad.


----------

